# Gateway 3DS one day delivery - cymods



## NicEXE (May 23, 2014)

I purchased a Gateway-3DS yesterday from cymods using paypal. Today (after a bit more than 24 hours I got an SMS from ACS that my package has arrived. I went there, got it and when I got home I put it to the test.

I got a genuine Gateway-3DS for 59.99 euros + 4.99 euros to have it shipped.

My experience might be considered as an extreme because cymods is Cyprus based and I live in Cyprus. So the shipping part was a one day job.


----------



## Jayro (May 23, 2014)

Cool story brah, Euros and all.


----------



## Costello (Jun 4, 2014)

JayRo said:


> Cool story brah, Euros and all.


 
Just FYI my good sir: this forum is meant exactly for this kind of thread. For leaving feedbacks about web stores.

So, thanks for the feedback NicEXE !


----------

